# Transgender Kids



## 911 (Jul 17, 2015)

Has anyone seen the show on transgender kids on one of the cable satellite channels? Not sure which station has it on, but I clicked into it last evening. Pretty interesting stuff. I just was wondering how kids so young knew they wanted to be the opposite sex and if they were mature enough mentally to make that kind of choice or decision.


----------



## imp (Jul 17, 2015)

Personally, I think most kids wonder at a fairly early age, perhaps 6, 7, what it's like to be the opposite sex; this is only natural wonder and questioning, as the human mind does as it "grows". Today's open climate simply takes the process of wondering a step further: considering the possibility of changing sex.  Just MO.    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

I have to wonder if it's really the kid actually being for real transgender.. or if the parent's like the idea and look for any indication their child may be and even encourage it.   It seems to be the new chique.


----------



## 911 (Jul 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have to wonder if it's really the kid actually being for real transgender.. or if the parent's like the idea and look for any indication their child may be and even encourage it.   It seems to be the new chique.



Hmmm....Interesting reply. So, if I understand what you are saying, (sometimes I am dense), you mean that if a little boy plays with dolls and pushes a baby buggy, he may be wishing that he was a girl and the parents would then continue watching him for more female traits and if they (female traits, such as drawing hearts on his lunch bag) would keep occurring, the parents may be inclined to push the child towards becoming a girl. Am I anywhere near what you are suggesting? 

To me, this is interesting stuff. Probably most people just brush it aside. I have always been interested in how the human mind works.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

911 said:


> Hmmm....Interesting reply. So, if I understand what you are saying, (sometimes I am dense), you mean that if a little boy plays with dolls and pushes a baby buggy, he may be wishing that he was a girl and the parents would then continue watching him for more female traits and if they (female traits, such as drawing hearts on his lunch bag) would keep occurring, the parents may be inclined to push the child towards becoming a girl. Am I anywhere near what you are suggesting?
> 
> To me, this is interesting stuff. Probably most people just brush it aside. I have always been interested in how the human mind works.



Yes... I think some push it.. an kids are impressionable.. It may be little bobby liked the doll one day.. or put on his sisters dress just for fun, with no real inclination to actually wanting to be a girl, But perhaps the parents keep talking to him about it with the idea they are being progressive and actually subconsciously push it on little bobby.   Kids can pick up on nuances and in a desire to "please" his parents, may allow himself to be lead that way..  It's really quite a trendy thing now since Brad and Angelina have a transgendered child..  Maybe it is the new chique.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2015)

Was that the show about Jas on TLC? If so I saw it. It does present some real problems not only for Jas, but for her parents and even her doctors. Her parents, especially her mom, seemed to be distressed more than not about the whole thing. From a medical standpoint, it does make sense to begin medical intervention early so as to prevent secondary male characteristics from develping in the child which would be hard to correct later is Jas went into full blown male puberty. That made sense to me. The whole thing is so alien, but she seems intelligent in other ways so... who knows. It's an interesting show and worth watching. It handles the problems of transgenders with respect and sensitivity.


----------



## oldman (Jul 19, 2015)

Here, check this out.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 19, 2015)

I have treated four individuals during my career who had either undergone gender reassignment surgery, or were considering it, or in the beginning stages of transition. They were from very different backgrounds, but each person unequivocally stated that they had known their "true gender" since they were very small children. All but one of them suffered terribly for years, before deciding to confront their problem. Knowing this, I can only be supportive of those families that decide to avoid that process by listening to the wishes of their children. It may not be a foolproof situation, but the alternatives are often heartbreaking, sadly, sometimes fatal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 19, 2015)

chic said:


> Was that the show about Jas on TLC? If so I saw it. It does present some real problems not only for Jas, but for her parents and even her doctors. Her parents, especially her mom, seemed to be distressed more than not about the whole thing. From a medical standpoint, it does make sense to begin medical intervention early so as to prevent secondary male characteristics from develping in the child which would be hard to correct later is Jas went into full blown male puberty. That made sense to me. The whole thing is so alien, but she seems intelligent in other ways so... who knows. It's an interesting show and worth watching. It handles the problems of transgenders with respect and sensitivity.



On the other hand... You are talking about intense hormonal treatment on a child who has not even developed emotionally.  A child who would not ordinarily be allowed to make medical decisions, and is not considered mature enough to make major decisions.. they can't even drive or vote..  Is that wise?

It's not that I don't believe in transgender.. and don't sympathize with people that truly feel they were born the wrong gender.. but I question the wisdom of such severe and irreversible treatment of children so young.  I think that would be a really hard call for a parent to make..


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't condone or condemn because this is something I have no experience with personally. It was the doctor's decision to give Jazz female hormones to prevent male puberty onset. She hasn't had any kind of body altering surgery and the doctor didn't recommend "bottom surgery" until she is fully grown but which time she will be able to drive and vote, go to college etc.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess as an outsider I have to say it seems a very weighty problem.  If it was my child, I would lose a lot of sleep on it.  My first inclination would be to have them see a child therapist specializing in this area then based upon that analysis make a decision I felt (in concert with the professional, my spouse and the child) best for that child.


----------



## Debby (Jul 19, 2015)

I watched a documentary a few years ago and it was telling about a researcher who was interested in what the transgender brain where 'sexuality' is situated is like and if it is any different.  It took many years obviously to finish his research because he had to rely on transgender people willing their bodies to science, but he eventually found that there are significant differences in their brains than in that of the average hetrosexual person.  Seems to me that if their brains are actually different, then they are probably born this way which would explain why children can feel 'wrong' in their bodies.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 19, 2015)

Wonder what Bruce Jenner thinks about all this.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 10, 2017)

911 said:


> Hmmm....Interesting reply. So, if I understand what you are saying, (sometimes I am dense), you mean that if a little boy plays with dolls and pushes a baby buggy, he may be wishing that he was a girl and the parents would then continue watching him for more female traits and if they (female traits, such as drawing hearts on his lunch bag) would keep occurring, the parents may be inclined to push the child towards becoming a girl. Am I anywhere near what you are suggesting?
> 
> To me, this is interesting stuff. Probably most people just brush it aside. I have always been interested in how the human mind works.



I believe too many parents these days don't realize "playing pretend" is a natural, normal part of childhood, and are trying to turn it into something else.  I think for the most part it's no different from children having 'pretend friends' and 'pretend pets'-  kids are no longer encouraged to use their imaginations, be creative, etc.  
I believe people who are actually born with the body of one gender and the psychological make-up of the opposite are very rare.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2017)

As a prepubescent child I was a tom boy and loved playing adventurous games with the boys. I wasn't very interested in playing with dolls but I wasn't transgender. I didn't yearn to be a boy. As a teen I was embarrassed by my female body and as a young mother I was definitely upset by the limitations of my gender and would have dearly liked to have the freedoms that come with being male. But I was never transgender.

I think the children who know early on that their gender is a mismatch are rather different to people like me. 
A good psychologist should be able to sort that one out.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have been watching the "I am Jazz" series and its interesting but I can tell she is emotionally immature and is now deciding which bottom procedure to have. She seems to be leaning toward a woman doctor that has convinced her to have a procedure two other doctors have advised against because of her penis size.  The other 2 doctors have a better way of making her a vagina or it seems that way to me.  I have a hard time with the transgender thing as I was raised when you were what you were born with.  I am trying to understand a child always knowing deep inside they are a different gender.  It must be a terrible way to live knowing that.  And I feel for the parents also.  By watching the series I hope to gain a better understanding.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 11, 2017)

911 said:


> ...I just was wondering how kids so young knew they wanted to be the opposite sex and if they were mature enough mentally to make that kind of choice or decision.



I have known, and still do know, some transgendered people.   What I understand is it's not that they _want_ to be the opposite sex, it's that they feel they _are _the opposite sex and feel trapped in the wrong body_.  _Some have felt that way for as long as they can remember, as early as 3-4 yrs old. 

Just like I don't believe everyone is gay/lesbian for the same reason, I think there could be different explanations for trans people as well.  

What's the big deal, really?  Are any of us in a position to judge?


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I have been watching the "I am Jazz" series and its interesting but I can tell she is emotionally immature and is now deciding which bottom procedure to have. She seems to be leaning toward a woman doctor that has convinced her to have a procedure two other doctors have advised against because of her penis size.  The other 2 doctors have a better way of making her a vagina or it seems that way to me.  I have a hard time with the transgender thing as I was raised when you were what you were born with.  I am trying to understand a child always knowing deep inside they are a different gender.  It must be a terrible way to live knowing that.  And I feel for the parents also.  By watching the series I hope to gain a better understanding.



That's an excellent show and explains the difficulties transgender kids face. Her Mom is admirable. You can tell how much she loves and accepts and even suffers for Jazz. Moms have the toughest lot in life.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2017)

Growing up and later I was always attracted to the outdoor type of female and still am so, the jeans daily dress, hunt, fish shoot guns and ride horses type, yes at my age they still exist, we never thought anything about it, from swimming horses in the lakes to showers under the waterfall. None of the females turned out anything but female but did male things. We at times discussed this topic among our group and just moved on with life. All turned out the way we were born and siblings from them too.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 11, 2017)

Wayne said:


> Growing up and later I was always attracted to the outdoor type of female and still am so, the jeans daily dress, hunt, fish shoot guns and ride horses type, yes at my age they still exist, we never thought anything about it, from swimming horses in the lakes to showers under the waterfall. None of the females turned out anything but female but did male things. We at times discussed this topic among our group and just moved on with life. All turned out the way we were born and siblings from them too.



Kinda reminds me of elementary school-  some of the girls were 'tomboys,' loved sports, were athletic, and a few of the boys were (a rude word older people used, not sure of a better term) 'sissyish.'  Nothing more nor less than their normal personalities and preferences, and they all grew up to be average adults without any 'gender hang-ups.'  
Like I said, I'm sure there are kids who are born in the wrong bodies, but I believe it's very rare.  I think most of this 'transgender kids' stuff comes from parents who don't grasp normal childhood development.  

I'm slightly at a loss, though, as I don't have cable (or whatever it is), so I don't know anything about the youngster called 'Jazz.'  It's possible the child does have this particular issue, but I'd stake a bet on it most are pushed into it by their parents.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2017)

Kind of like out Governor said we have much more important things concerning our citizens than this. I totally agree with him.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> I have known, and still do know, some transgendered people.   What I understand is it's not that they _want_ to be the opposite sex, it's that they feel they _are _the opposite sex and feel trapped in the wrong body_.  _Some have felt that way for as long as they can remember, as early as 3-4 yrs old.
> 
> Just like I don't believe everyone is gay/lesbian for the same reason, I think there could be different explanations for trans people as well.
> 
> What's the big deal, really?  Are any of us in a position to judge?


Qft. Excellent post.


----------

